# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  knjiga o MPO iskustvima

## vinko

Nakon malo mozganja odlučili smo kao "Građani" izdati knjigu priča koje su pisale naše MPO-ovke tijekom proteklih mjeseci, potaknute svime što se događalo oko zakona i odnosa prema nama pacijentima. Knjiga će sadržavati i neke druge sadržaje (susret s neplodnošću, pisma, ... detalji još nisu 100% definirani). Zahtjevnog posla glavne urednice (i prijeloma) prihvatila se Alyssa i trenutno radi na skupljanju i sortiranju materijala, a ako netko ima još koji potencijalni doprinos, svakako neka se javi!

Što se tiče financiranja tiska, novac bismo trebali skupiti sami, na principu "pretplate", tj. tako da oni koji to žele, unaprijed plate knjige, čime bi se platio tisak. Nadam se da nas ima dovoljno zainteresiranih   :Wink:  

Ostaje još riješiti koji račun ćemo koristiti za prikupljanje novca i kako prodavati knjigu. To ćemo definitivno odlučiti svi zajedno tijekom sljedećih tjedana, kad skupimo još malo informacija o svim mogućnostima.

Što kažete, imamo li podršku za ovu inicijativu?

----------


## Kadauna

SVAKAKO za financiranje

----------


## tonili

Naravno da ima podrške, zar ne ekipo?! :D

----------


## tikica_69

Imate podrsku i od mene!!!

----------


## Pinky

odlicno!

----------


## vikki

Javljam se za financiranje i lekturu   :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

jupii.....potpuna podrška  :D  :D jedva čekam knjigu!!!!

----------


## Nene2

Meni je ideja odlična i ja se bacam na posao traženja zanimljivih, emotivnih, motivirajućih priča, tj. postova na temama.:D 

Ako netko ima u arhivi priču koja je išla davno ili nije uopće poslana ili je tek želi napisati, neka je ovdje posta, tako da ekipa može sve to sakupiti i lektorirati.  :Smile:  

Za sada imamo Sve naše priče, pisma ministru, imamo odličnu temu "Moja mama i potpomognuta"-tu imamo o podršci uže obitelji, zatim tema "Izlazne strategije"-i "Kako ste se osjećale kad ste znale da vam treba MPO" (ove dvije sam već prošla i ima prekrasnih postova)

Mislim da smo stvarno u mogućnosti napraviti jednu dobru knjigu osobnih iskustava za sve koji imaju veze s MPO, pa čak i za druge.
Možda se sjećate nekih drugih tema koje bi bile zanimljive?

Idemo napraviti nešto korisno u ovoj pauzi dok ne dobijemo novi zakon (ministra, vladu,...što prije dođe )  :Grin: 

I da, trebalo bi biti i poglavlje nešto poput MPO za laike, terminologija...a tu računamo na pino  :Kiss:

----------


## Nene2

I naravno, treba pojedinačno kontaktirati sve autore da potvrde žele li da budu objavljeni i pod kojim imenom , nickom...

----------


## ivica_k

sjajna ideja!  :Klap:

----------


## AnneMary

super ideja!  :D 

posebno ono o terminologiji za laike, ali i za one koji će se tek suočiti s problemom neplodnosti i trebat pomoć, ova knjiga bi im mogla biti izvor informacija, potpore, i nada u uspjeh.
sve u jednom!

----------


## pak

Super ideja i biljezim se za pretplatu barem 2 kom.

----------


## Ginger

:D odlično!

----------


## BHany

bit će to odlična knjiga - jedva čekam da je realiziramo :D 

stvarno, ako imate još nešto od pisane riječi (ili pisane riječi 'to be') što još niste podijelili s nama ili mislite da bi se na drugi način mogli uključiti - javite se   :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

*Famozna ideja!!!*  :D  :D  :D 

Podržavam i prijavljujem se za pretplatu!   :Love:   8)   :Smile:   :Love:   :Wink:

----------


## Jeja2

naravno da dajem podršku! odlična ideja!  :D

----------


## amyx

jedva čekam knjigu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pino

Super ideja!  :D  :D  :D  I ja se biljezim za pretplatu (i vec imam nekoga u vidu - moju sestricnu koja je protiv MPO a da ne zna uopce o cem se radi  :Grin: )

Joj bilo je stvarno lijepih tema i postova i bilo bi super skupiti ih na jedno mjesto (a ja posebno volim citati u pisanom obliku, lakse mi je za oci). Idem bas pogledati da li mogu naci te teme. 

A cure koje pisu blogove i znamo da lijepo pisu - da li bi mogli koju pricicu iskamciti od vas? A?

----------


## thaia28

odlična ideja!!!! bilježim se za pretplatu!  :D

----------


## ina33

Naravno!

----------


## darci

pomažem u financiranju obavezno i bravo  :D  :D

----------


## mmaslacak

Kada bih imala toliko novaca, kupila bi preko sto komada, da svakome tko ima predrasude o MPO tutnem pod nos, gratis!
Da pročita koliko u našim životima ima tuge, uzajamne podrške, suza, boli i patnje, kako je ovaj naš put težak.. 

Pozdravljam ideju ! 

Idemo po bestseller!

----------


## bublica3

*mmaslackice* ti si velika romantičarka!

----------


## pino

Ovo su jos neke teme koje bi trebalo malo procesljati i vidjeti da li mozemo nesto ukljuciti (posebno ova prica, Nijemi vrisak - koja na kraju ipak ima sretan zavrsetak!)

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29493 kako je reagirala vasa okolina kad... 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=50597 slovenska emisija o neplodnosti 19.10.2007.

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=49452 naporne prijateljice

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45109 malo sjetna tema

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=46839 Nijemi vrisak
(sa sretnim zavrsetkom http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...890153#1890153 i http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=#1900566)

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45271 neplodnost i brak

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45308 jesmo li isfrustirane i nezadovoljne tj. kako nas okolina percepira

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45277 komentar na jedan post pun predrasuda prema pacijentima na forum.hr
http://<br />
http://www.roda.hr/fo...=984578#984578 - jos jedan post utjelovljenje onoga sto nam predbacuju

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=31579 opet - dijete stvar ili dar

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29547 kako vi nakon godina borbe

i druge psiholoske i vjerske teme koje su vec linkirane na ovoj stranici: 

http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...-mpo-zakona%3F

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Što kažete, imamo li podršku za ovu inicijativu?


Yes!!!   :Klap:

----------


## mare41

Ideja je predobra, podrška se podrazumijeva  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

e da, kao prijedlog, možda navesti broj sa liste prognanih (inozemstvo nakon donošenja zakona-ako da-svakako nadopuniti listu)?

----------


## ksena28

:D super, jedva čekam  :D

----------


## rozalija

I ja sam za samo recite koliko treba uplatiti.
Ideja je genujalna.  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za ideju.

----------


## Alyssa

Bas mi je drago da se svima svidja ideja  :D ! Ajmo sad cure (i posebno decki!), otkrijte svoj literarni talent   :Grin:  ! (Vaclav je napisao predivno pismo, sigurno vas ima jos koji lijepo pisete.) Super da vas se toliko javlja za pretplatu   :Kiss:  , sad sam stvarno uvjerena da cemo projekt uspjesno realizirati do kraja.

----------


## LEA7

Super ideja! :D Računajte i na mene.

----------


## Dodirko

Odlično!    :D  :D  :D  Za pretplatu sam.

----------


## mmaslacak

> *mmaslackice* ti si velika romantičarka!


Ah, vaga..što ćeš!

----------


## bibi33

Da, za pretplatu sam!

----------


## Vivach

Savršena ideja  :D

----------


## Marchie37

Super! Podržavam :D

----------


## molu

Podražavam 1000000% i naravno da se javljam za pretplatu :D

----------


## kate32

Za preplatu naravno  :Wink:

----------


## marcelina

Odlicna ideja! Javljam se za pretplatu i ako triba nesto pomoci.

----------


## pino

pa mislim da bi trebali jos prica, posebno napisanih za opcu publiku koja nije toliko zainteresirana za detalje lijecenja... 

tako da, ako mozete predloziti koga da pitamo za price... tko ima koju zanimljivu pricu cak i ako je ne zna sam napisati, da napisemo zajedno... 

javite se da napravimo sto bolju kolekciju!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

super ideja! u potpisu je moj blog koji sam doduše prestala pisati, ali tu su neki osjećaji koji su me prali prilikom prošlog postupka. slobodno se poslužite. A tu je priča s poroda pa ak vam se sviđa stavite, ak ne nikom niš:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=80297
A ovdje je sjećanje na postupak: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=77550&start=0
 :Love:  
Tak da ne morate puno surfati   :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

I naravno bilježim se za pretplatu!

----------


## marta26

:Klap:  biljezim se za pretplatu! bas sam si razmisljala kak nema nijedne knjige bas o tome, trazila okolo po knjizarama, al nista nasla, tak da je ovo mraaaak

----------


## Gabi25

Super ideja :D 
i ja se bilježim za pretplatu

----------


## bublica3

ovo je VRHUNSKA ideja! 

treba smisliti dobru posvetu za ministra d.m.    

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nina1

i ja bi pretplatu !

----------


## gupi51

I ja sam pretplatnik.

----------


## Lamona

Super ideja, i ja se bilježim za pretplatnika  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vinko

wow! svi ovi skakutavci su više nego ohrabrujući! hvla svima na podršci. a vidim i da s financijama nećemo imati problema   :Grin:

----------


## Miki76

Računajte i na mene!

----------


## Marians

Odlična ideja :D , računajte i na mene.

----------


## uporna

Super ideja. Bilježim se za knjigu. :D

----------


## Gabi

Super  :D , računajte i na mene.

----------


## šniki

Super :D  :D  :D  :D računajte na nas

----------


## crvenkapica77

i na mene mozete racunati :D  :D

----------


## karla 1980

Odlična ideja! Za pretplatu sam svakako.

----------


## iva_luca

Bilježim se sa štovanjem! Za pretplatu.
Jeeeeeeeeeeeee, bravo za ideju! :D  :D 
Ak mogu kako pomoći....

----------


## tigrical

I ja sam za pretplatu  :D !

----------


## weather

Bilježim se za pretplatu. Jedva čekam sve pročitati na jednom mjestu  :D  :D  :D 

Adresa mog bloga je u potpisu pa ako se da što iskoristiti... na žalost nema još happy end pa možda nije baš za ovu knjigu  :/

----------


## pirica

super :D  :D  :D 
ja imam napisanu priču kako smo usoijeli, a imam i priču s poroda kao nastavak samo recite kome treba poslat

----------


## vinko

ljudi, ovolika podrška je :shock: i genijalna. sigurno ćemo napraviti super stvar  :Wink: 




> samo recite kome treba poslat


Alyssa se prihvatila teškog zadatka urednikovanja i skupila ekipicu koja radi na tome. Dakle, slobodno kontaktirajte Alyssu ako imate priče ili prijedloge za sadržaj.

----------


## Alyssa

Cure, hvala vam, stvarno super podrska  :D ! Za price se mozete javiti meni, kao sto Vinko kaze   :Grin:  .

----------


## Yana

Voljela bih & mogu osobno pomoci financiranju knjige.
Pino   :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Sječate se one pjesmice: Kad se mnogo malih složi, tad se snaga stoput množi...*Super ideja!!!*

----------


## Mali Mimi

i na mene kao pretplatnika

----------


## ivanas

I ja kao pretplatnik.

----------


## Vali

> Računajte i na mene!


I na mene!

----------


## nini

Ideja je super!Ja sam isto za pretplatu!

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam za pretplatu! 
Naša priča nije posebno duga u uporedbi s nekima ali se nama činilo kao vječnost. Samo što ja nisam baš neki pisac koji bi to lijepo znao sročiti...

----------


## nirvana

i ja sam naravno za pretplatu! svaka čast na ideji!

----------


## sretna35

tek se sada javljam jer mi se činilo potpuno normalno i nemoguće da bude drugačije nego da i ja pomognem nekom pretplatom

----------


## Joss

> Odlična ideja :D , računajte i na mene.


 također

----------


## crvenkapica77

trebate  u tu knjigu ubaciti  price  cura sto su pisale  na  temi  "mnogo lica neplodnosti"     :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   jako tuzno.....i kamen bi zaplakao....  :Heart:

----------


## Nene2

> trebate  u tu knjigu ubaciti  price  cura sto su pisale  na  temi  "mnogo lica neplodnosti"       jako tuzno.....i kamen bi zaplakao....


To je već pripremljeno za knjigu!  :Smile:  

Cure, ako naiđete na neke druge teme koje vam izgledaju važno za knjigu, javite!  :Heart:

----------


## marta26

mm je malo cudan, u najmanju ruku, kad sam mu rekla da cu kupiti tu knjigu, rekao je , sta ce ti to, samo opet sve prolazis :?  :? inace nije nesenzibilan, ali ovo :shock: uglavnom, nadam se da ce cim prije knjigica

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja jedva cekam  knjigu    i  jedva cekam da je  poturim pod nos nekome iz moje obitelji  :Yes:   :Trep trep:  
....najradije bi sve ljude natjerala  da ju procitaju , ama bas sve, a posebno one   politicare  :Mad:  
ma da je svi za lektiru napisu   :Grin:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Računajte i na mene   :D 
Svaka čast na genijalnoj ideji   :Naklon:

----------


## kiara79

> Računajte i na mene   :D 
> Svaka čast na genijalnoj ideji


također

----------


## Snjeska

> tek se sada javljam jer mi se činilo potpuno normalno i nemoguće da bude drugačije nego da i ja pomognem nekom pretplatom


upravo tako  :Kiss:  
računajte na mene

----------


## sandy-l

Ja sam za. Ako treba lektorskih usluga, prijavljujem se svim srcem.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta je sa knjigom   imal kakvih novosti?????

----------


## Nene2

Radi se o velikom projektu, a malo nas je direktno angažiranih. U svakom slučaju, knjiga napreduje, imamo već 4 poglavlja! :D 

I dalje stoji poziv za sve koji imaju osobne priče o MPO,( susret s neplodnošću, reakcije okoline, zdravstveni problemi i iskustva, sretne priče...) ili linkove na neke priče, zanimljive rasprave, postove da pošalju na ovoj temi ili na pp.   :Love:

----------


## Alyssa

O da, tek sad vidim pitanje, Nene me pretekla! Potvrdjujem da knjiga polako ali sigurno napreduje  :D  i pridruzujem se pozivu za price - trenutno smo "najmrsaviji" s pricama o zdravstvenim problemima ili zahvatima prije/poslije postupaka, pricama o podrsci/utjecaju/nerazumijevanju uze okoline (muz, mama, sestra, najbolja prijateljica...) i pricama o utjecaju religije.   :Kiss:

----------


## Jim

Cure imate moju potpunu podršku...slobodno me kontaktirajte na PP za svaki način pomoći koji vam treba.
Držim fige   :Love:  .

----------


## martina123

> Cure imate moju potpunu podršku...slobodno me kontaktirajte na PP za svaki način pomoći koji vam treba.
> Držim fige   .


I ja potpisujem, svakako imate moju podrsku i ukoliko vam treba pomoc kontaktirajte me (znate da imate podrsku i udruge BETE).

----------


## tikica_69

> O da, tek sad vidim pitanje, Nene me pretekla! Potvrdjujem da knjiga polako ali sigurno napreduje  :D  i pridruzujem se pozivu za price - trenutno smo "najmrsaviji" s pricama o zdravstvenim problemima ili zahvatima prije/poslije postupaka, pricama o podrsci/utjecaju/nerazumijevanju uze okoline (muz, mama, sestra, najbolja prijateljica...) i pricama o utjecaju religije.


Ja mogu o ovom dijelu o podrsci ako je potrebno....slobodno me kontaktiraj na PP. Inace, izmedju mene i mm je razlika 9 godina (on je mladji) pa je mozda i to interesantan i iskoristiv podatak   :Grin:

----------


## amel

Imam ja materijala o zahvatima prije/poslije postupka (laparo, 2 jake hiper+infuzija...) samo ne znam gdje poslati priču koju planiram napistai kroz koji dan pa me molim vas prosvjetlite.

----------


## Pinky

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=88117

----------


## BHany

amel
možeš se javiti našoj alyssi na pp i poslati joj priču na mail
možeš otvoriti temu sa svojom pričom
a ima i nekoliko tema na kojima smo pisali svoje priče ili iskustva, pa možeš i na njima napisati

----------


## RuzicaSB

I ja se biljezim za predplatu!

----------


## mu

ajde da se i ja javim.
nestala sam na duži oporavak, ali bi htjela svakako pomoći drugima, koliko ste i vi pomogli meni! 
 :Love:

----------


## amel

> amel
> možeš se javiti našoj alyssi na pp i poslati joj priču na mail
> možeš otvoriti temu sa svojom pričom
> a ima i nekoliko tema na kojima smo pisali svoje priče ili iskustva, pa možeš i na njima napisati


Hvala! Potrudit ću se napisati svoju priču čim prije i šaljem.

----------


## Alyssa

Amel,   :Kiss:  !

----------


## Sumskovoce

Iako u malom zakašnjenju i ja se bilježim za lektiru! Sva sam se naježila kad sam pročitala post u kojem piše "kako sam se osjećala kad sam saznala da trebam MPO"
ja točno znam koji je osjećaj  :Sad:  upravo ga osjećam....

----------


## H2O

> Ministre Milinoviću,
> 
> s obzirom da u medijima ponovno baratate samo sa brojkom pisama podrške novom zakonu o oplodnji, u čiju brojku duboko sumnjam, obraćam Vam se pismom koje NIJE pismo podrške, već PROTESTA i RAZOČARANJA!
> 
> Nakon dugih godina borbe s neplodnošću, prošle godine postala sam majka predivnog dječaka. Moj život konačno je dobio smisao. Imala sam sreću da sam uspjela prije izglasavanja novog zakona o oplodnji, jer inače nikada ne bi znala kako je to dotaknuti svemir! Nažalost, da bi moj sin dobio bracu i/ili seku, po novome zakonu, ja bi trebala ići na liječenje u inozemstvo, što si nažalost ne mogu priuštiti. Zbog Vas i Vaših istomišljenika, moj sin će vjerojatno ostati jedinac. Ali moram prihvatiti činjenicu da sam ja ipak majka i da sam među sretnicama u ovoj priči, jer mnoge mlade žene zbog Vas neće imati priliku postati majke. Ne želim se spustiti na Vašu razinu i početi još jedno pismo uvredama iako bi Vam puno toga imala za reći. Zato Vam šaljem pismo koje sam napisala uoči Božića kao podršku svim ženama koje se bore s neplodnošću, da ustraju usprkos preprekama koje ste im Vi postavili, da se bore i dalje i žive u nadi da će jednoga dana postati majke...
> 
> 
> Ručice na ogledalu i suza u oku
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Forumašica na MiB forumu,TinkiVinki mi je dala odobrenje da njen tekst možete iskoristiti za knjigu.
Možda sam trebala pismo negdje drugdje prilijepiti  :Rolling Eyes:  ali....
Ovaj tekst ispod je prelijep,baš za knjige  :Heart:

----------


## Nene2

Predivan tekst!   :Heart:   Šaljem Alysi!


H20, možemo li TinkiVinki staviti na popis parova koji su poslali mail na ministra i medije? Ima li još pisama na MiB ?
(znam da su se neke već javile)

----------


## H2O

Nene2,evo upisala sam tri cure sa MiB foruma,ostali su aktivni i ovdje ( a neki su se oglušili na sve pozive,nažalost)

----------


## cranky

Tu sam za pretplatu  :Klap:

----------


## Isabel

Super! Imate moju punu podrsku, preplacujem se za jednu naravno i imate odobrenje za moju pricu!  

Jedva cekam.  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Ne znam jesam li igdje napisala, ali naravno da sam za pretplatu!!!

----------

